# Best cutting cycle



## jimm (Jun 25, 2012)

What's your favourite cutting cycle?

I'm gonna do test tren and clen I think this sound good to u guys?

What's your personall favourite cutting cycle?


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

My next cycle will be a cutting one. In on some info.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

test prop/var/hgh.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im starting Heavys cutting cycle, hopefully this week. 1g of test p, skipping the anadrol, and Tren A at the end for a few weeks n some Var  I MIGHT do the anadrol if I can find some domestic with no minimum n a good price


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like to try that exact same thing!!



BP2000 said:


> test prop/var/hgh.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Holy shit! Give it up already! No one is going to go to that site n buy shit! Give up, then go die 



BP2000 said:


> test prop/var/hgh.





fufufu said:


> guess what i just got my shipment of steroids i bought from cockcom.nu online and im not dissapointed


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 25, 2012)

BP wasn't supposed to be in that lol you can live lolol


----------



## fsoe (Jun 25, 2012)

HGH - 3iu ed for 14 weeks 
Var - 80mg ed last 8 weeks 
Rip Mix - 1ml ed for 14 weeks
Winni - 50mg ed last 4 weks 

14 weeks - total --- on it now


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

tren/drol/hgh


----------



## rage racing (Jun 25, 2012)

test/tren/var.......I love it


----------



## Jb1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm doin 8 weeks test p with the last 4 weeks of superdrol


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im looking at 12 weeks test-prop, clen, t3, cyanostane kicker and Ultradrol finisher. 

Clen (on 2, off 2, on 2), t3 first 6 weeks. Then up the prop a little with last 4 weeks of ultradrol. Lots of cardio and lifting with clean diet. Still deciding on exact cal intake? Not ready to jump on the tren/mast yet. Still might throw some mast in there yet! Still in the planning stages. Just a good intermediate cut cycle!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2012)

diet+cardio


----------



## Luxx (Jun 26, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:
			
		

> diet+cardio



Everyone knows this.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

12 weeks of cock n' balls.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 26, 2012)

The best cutting is your diet.Other then that test prop,tren ace,anavar,


----------



## jimm (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol will people give it a rest with the diet thing jeeZe i appreciate what your saying. It if I wanted advice ina. Cutting diet (which I will) I would of posted this in the diet forum lol anyway....

As far as I am aware please correct me if I'm wrong but running hgh for say a 10-13 week cycle is usless? I Was under the impression growth had to be ran MINIMIM 3-6 months?? Maybe I'm wrong? 

Not to mention its expensive plus I don't like the look of today's pro bb's with the growth bellys! I prefer them back in Arnold's day were there was just aas and diet no hih or slin! 

As far as drol aswell I thought that was a bulker due to the water retention I had some on my last cycle but I think it was bunk. No real strength gains or water at 150mg a day!

I'm thinking tren and test and Clen do you have to take t3 with it? Or will I will get good fat burning effects with it on its own bare in mind I'm about 12-15%bf now!

I have winstrol to hand but think I'm gonna sell it and order some clen and other goodies on Friday! Hehe


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

I personally hate clen! The shakes are really annoying and the headaches are consistent, not unbearable, though.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 26, 2012)

Test prop, masteron, tbol, and winny.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

tren,masteron,winny, anavar all good for cutting.i am cutting real real well right now i am running test e and tren a,i was on test e and npp i allso used epistane while on the npp.i have cutt about 25 ilbs over the last month while adding muscle really hard to do.i must say i look beastly at 5ft 9 225ilbs and visable abbs and arms are 20inch cold.but i have been cycling for way to long close to 6months straight.i got to come off but damn i look and feel so damn good my poor wife has not been able to walk for 6 months now.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2012)

1-6 - 1g test C / 50mg anadrol / 5ius GH ED
7-12 - 50mg test prop ED / 100mg anavar ED / 50mg winstrol / 50mcgs T3 / 5ius GH ED

OP - How do you plan on adjusting your calories and cardio?  Guessing or do you have a trainer?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 26, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> diet+cardio



haha


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> I personally hate clen! The shakes are really annoying and the headaches are consistent, not unbearable, though.




Clen suxxxxxx, I'm an ECA guy.  Would like to try some T3 soon.


----------



## jimm (Jun 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> 1-6 - 1g test C / 50mg anadrol / 5ius GH ED
> 7-12 - 50mg test prop ED / 100mg anavar ED / 50mg winstrol / 50mcgs T3 / 5ius GH ED
> 
> OP - How do you plan on adjusting your calories and cardio?  Guessing or do you have a trainer?




well im going to start a thread soon with help with the calories and cardio basically how to cycle carbs efeciently to burn fat ect il post up my diet and some one can maybe help with adjusting it for a cut.

i wont be guessing tho i know what i eat. il just need advise on the best way to adjust cals ect..

im getting about about 4000 cal at the min im 190lb


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2012)

^^Good luck, but it's going to be a lot of guess work that way.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 26, 2012)

jimm said:
			
		

> well im going to start a thread soon with help with the calories and cardio basically how to cycle carbs efeciently to burn fat ect il post up my diet and some one can maybe help with adjusting it for a cut.
> 
> i wont be guessing tho i know what i eat. il just need advise on the best way to adjust cals ect..
> 
> im getting about about 4000 cal at the min im 190lb



Try this web site. It will help you figure out what your calorie intake should be. http://swole.me/
Click the not sure button where it says I want to eat .......... Calories. Type in all your info.


----------



## jimm (Jun 28, 2012)

XYZ said:


> ^^Good luck, but it's going to be a lot of guess work that way.



Please explain we're guessing comes I to play? I'm not guessing how much protein/carb/fat I'm taking in, I know exactly how much I'm taking in and I've just started carb cycling aswell (for the first time) following the principles of the twin peaks stickie.. 


Please do elaborate on the guessing part as i do not k KE what your gettin at cheers..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

jimm said:


> Please explain we're guessing comes I to play? I'm not guessing how much protein/carb/fat I'm taking in, I know exactly how much I'm taking in and I've just started carb cycling aswell (for the first time) following the principles of the twin peaks stickie..
> 
> 
> Please do elaborate on the guessing part as i do not k KE what your gettin at cheers..



All I'm saying is that if you're doing it alone, it's VERY difficult and the mindfu*k will come into play (trust me).  For the best, quickest results you should really try and hire someone.  Most guys spend 1k on a cycle, 1k on food and then don't spend anything on a trainer.  It just makes it harder.

I hope it all works for you, bottom line, making adjustments, (the right ones) is very difficult to do on your own......in my opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## jimm (Jun 28, 2012)

XYZ said:


> All I'm saying is that if you're doing it alone, it's VERY difficult and the mindfu*k will come into play (trust me).  For the best, quickest results you should really try and hire someone.  Most guys spend 1k on a cycle, 1k on food and then don't spend anything on a trainer.  It just makes it harder.
> 
> I hope it all works for you, bottom line, making adjustments, (the right ones) is very difficult to do on your own......in my opinion.
> 
> Good luck!




thanks mate i will make it work but yeah im under no illusion it wont be easy!

i cant afford a trainer right now but at the end of the day as far as diet goes yeah maybe a professional could tweak certain aspect of my diet without a doubt but they are not going to be babysitting you day and night so its down to your own disipline really.


yeah i would love to be able to afford a trainer or nutrional specialist to help me with my diet would make life so much easyer but as it stands thats a pipe dream iv gotta do this alone.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

jimm said:


> thanks mate i will make it work but yeah im under no illusion it wont be easy!
> 
> i cant afford a trainer right now but at the end of the day as far as diet goes yeah maybe a professional could tweak certain aspect of my diet without a doubt but *they are not going to be babysitting you day and night so its down to your own disipline really.
> 
> ...



That's stating the obvious, LOL.

You'll see what I mean as you start, about week 4-6 is when it will happen.

Best of luck Bro.


----------



## jimm (Jul 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That's stating the obvious, LOL.
> 
> You'll see what I mean as you start, about week 4-6 is when it will happen.
> 
> Best of luck Bro.




hey buddy, 

i have just booked a appointment with a bb'ing nutritionalist expert hes going to measure bf with calipers for me then write me up a tailor made meal plan for my physique i think ive got a good diet now but maybe he will think other wise..

cant wait to get it started and yeah ive never once had a persoanll trainer or any of that stuff just done it all myself but im looking forward to having some one who knows there stuff helping me with diet..  

ill report back when im 7%bf!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 6, 2012)

jimm said:


> hey buddy,
> 
> i have just booked a appointment with a bb'ing nutritionalist expert hes going to measure bf with calipers for me then write me up a tailor made meal plan for my physique i think ive got a good diet now but maybe he will think other wise..
> 
> ...




Good luck!

Someone who does your diet and makes adjusments for you will make a HUGE difference.  You're going to be glad you did it.  Pics at 7% would be cool!


----------



## Guillear81 (Jul 21, 2012)

hey guys i just would like to know how many times a week do it... some people do mond wends friday other monday and thursday . ty uu


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't use tren anymore because of the thyroid suppression. I'm really liking my enanthate blend of test/primo/mast with Var the last 4 weeks. Of course if you can afford it HGH, but there's always DNP lol.


----------



## jimm (Jul 21, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> I don't use tren anymore because of the thyroid suppression. I'm really liking my enanthate blend of test/primo/mast with Var the last 4 weeks. Of course if you can afford it HGH, but there's always DNP lol.



yeah trens a bit if a crazy ride think thats why i like it a bit lol but that cycle sounds real nice.. i have a tri tren blend at the min but iv decided not to start it im just getting my diet done next week then im going to get some ace i dont like the blend i have so im not taking it it has tren e tren a and tren hex so iv decided against it.. and yes i can not afford hgh! and dont really want to take it looking at some pros "growth gut" ...

see when you say about trens effect on the thyroid how bad is that how long does it take to recover from that?


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jul 31, 2012)

jimm said:


> yeah trens a bit if a crazy ride think thats why i like it a bit lol but that cycle sounds real nice.. i have a tri tren blend at the min but iv decided not to start it im just getting my diet done next week then im going to get some ace i dont like the blend i have so im not taking it it has tren e tren a and tren hex so iv decided against it.. and yes i can not afford hgh! and dont really want to take it looking at some pros "growth gut" ...
> 
> see when you say about trens effect on the thyroid how bad is that how long does it take to recover from that?


Hey sorry just seen this. I had no idea until I got my labs back and took a few months to get back to proper levels. My thyoid is one thing I don't want to mess with. If there's one sing thing that can make you fat and stupid it's a bad thyoid lol


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2012)

i have  never heard this about tren and the thyroid i would like to read more about that please.


----------



## tinyshrek (Aug 1, 2012)

To make things clear, ANY AAS use cause a slight suppression of thyroid not just tren. You will be a amazed at the better gains you make wit just a small dose of T3.... Here is a good short article by Patrick Arnold
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/steroids/190250-anabolic-steroid-usage.html



- SHREK


----------



## jimm (Aug 2, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> Hey sorry just seen this. I had no idea until I got my labs back and took a few months to get back to proper levels. My thyoid is one thing I don't want to mess with. If there's one sing thing that can make you fat and stupid it's a bad thyoid lol




i need to educate myself on the thyroid issues with aas and well i sold my tren blend i had and have got some ace sitting here just waiting to get all my ai.s serms and stuff here before i start anything. 

i know thryoid can cause weight issuse but what do you meen by make u stupid lol?


----------

